# Some HK leather goods for sale



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I have a LNIB holster for the USPc .45 and a double mag carrier for the USP .45 for sale in the market place. Cheap price for good gear! :mrgreen:

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=69937#post69937

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8087


----------

